# Vortex????????



## THE JOKER (Sep 11, 2007)

What is a vortex design for a low lying fogger and is it the best to build as far as output??? I have a 1700 watt fogger so there is alot of output.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Your better off making one with a large cooler. http://www.gotfog.com/fog_machine_chiller.html has a great how to for making them. I am planning on making 4 this year and selling them on Ebay. The only down side is the chicken wire can hurt like the dickens.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

There is loooong thread here which compares differnet designs:
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=3577
Best pack a lunch - there's a lot to dig through...


----------

